# الهى .. كم اشتاق اليك



## bahaa_06 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*+ياالله العظيم .. ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب*
*+أشكرك أولا انك سمحت لى أن اطلب اسمك الآن *
*+أن أغمض عيونى وأنسى كل ما لى واختلى بك فى ذهنى*
*+سيدى أعلن لك احتياجي العارم وشهوة قلبى التى لا تفتر فى الوجود فى حضرتك*
*+سيدي نفسى تطلبك بقوة ضلوع صدرى تهتف باسمك مشتاقة لانضمامها فى حضنك سيدى*
*+لا تتخلى عنى بسبب مخالفتي لوصاياك ولتيهانى وسط مشغولياتى الفانية والفارغة*
*+انزع من قلبى يا سيد كل رغبة سيئة كل فكر لا يليق كل شهوة رديئة *
*+امسك يداي حين تسعى وترغب فى مسك شيء غير يداك الحانيتين*
*+انى أتى اليك لاجئً من شروري ورغباتي الوقتية ونزواتي *
*+فخبئني يا حبيبي فى جروحك وازرع فى قلبى لهيب نار يلتهم كل شائبة تعكر صفو العلاقة معك*
*+انى اصرخ مع داود النبى .. قلبا نقيا اخلق فى يالله وروحا مستقيما جدده فى احشائى*
*+أه يا الهى كم اشتاق اليك *
*+كم احتاج اليك *
*+فانت هو هواء رئتي*
*+نعم انا الأن اجد لسان حالى يقول *
*+يشتاق إليك جسدي فى ارض مقفرة ومكان غير مسلوك وموضع بلا ماء*
*+فلا ترذلنى ياسيدى *
*+ولا ترفضنى لكثرة خطاياى*
*+بل اشملنى بحنو عطفك*
*+وكثير مراحمك *
*+فانا بدونك لا استطيع فعل شئ*
*+فانى اسلم ذاتى خاضعا لك*
*+افعل بها ما شئت*
*+اذهب بها يسارا أو يمينا فانا لا اعترض*
*+أحيها او إفنها فانا ملك لك*
*+لك أنا سيدى ولغيرك لا ارغب فى ان اكون ملكا لاحد غيرك*
*+امتلكني بجملتي بكل تفاصيلي *
*+فما أحلى الوجود معك وفى حضرتك*
*+لا تتخل عنى ولا تهمل شهوة قلبى فحياتى سيدى تنتعش حين تشتم رائحة وجودك *
*+فحياتي بدونك سيدى هى الموت بعينه الموت الذى لا حياة فيه البتة*
*+أرجوك لا تتخلى عنى *
*+آمين*​


----------



## Rosetta (5 سبتمبر 2010)

> *+فخبئني يا حبيبي فى جروحك وازرع فى قلبى لهيب نار يلتهم كل شائبة تعكر صفو العلاقة معك
> +انى اصرخ مع داود النبى .. قلبا نقيا اخلق فى يالله وروحا مستقيما جدده فى احشائى
> +أه يا الهى كم اشتاق اليك ​*



*رووووووووووعة الكلمات 
شكرا يا بهاء 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك 
سلام المسيح ​*


----------



## النهيسى (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*
آميـــــــــــــــــــن

آميـــــــــــــــــن


آميــــــــــــــــن

منتهى الشكر ليكم

  راااائع جدا


ســـلام ونعمـــــه


​*


----------



## happy angel (6 سبتمبر 2010)

> *لا تتخل عنى ولا تهمل شهوة قلبى فحياتى سيدى تنتعش حين تشتم رائحة وجودك
> +فحياتي بدونك سيدتى هى الموت بعينه الموت الذى لا حياة فيه البتة
> +أرجوك لا تتخلى عنى *​



*ميرسى بهاء كلمات رااائعه جدااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## christianbible5 (6 سبتمبر 2010)

> *+أشكرك أولا انك سمحت لى أن اطلب اسمك الآن *


*تعبير من القلب حبيبي...*
*ميرسي كتير والرب يحفظك انت واهل بيتك...*
*صلي لأجلي...*


----------



## روزي86 (6 سبتمبر 2010)

امين

كلام جميل جدا جدا

تسلم ايدك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (6 سبتمبر 2010)

> +انزع من قلبى يا سيد كل رغبة سيئة كل فكر لا يليق كل شهوة رديئة
> +امسك يداي حين تسعى وترغب فى مسك شيء غير يداك الحانيتين
> +انى أتى اليك لاجئً من شروري ورغباتي الوقتية ونزواتي
> +فخبئني يا حبيبي فى جروحك وازرع فى قلبى لهيب نار يلتهم كل شائبة تعكر صفو العلاقة معك



كلمات جمييلة قووى
تسلم ايديك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (7 سبتمبر 2010)

امــيــن
كلمات اكثر من راااااائعة
شكرا لك
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعبك​


----------



## النور الجديد (8 سبتمبر 2010)

bahaa_06 قال:


> *+ياالله العظيم .. ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب*
> 
> *+أشكرك أولا انك سمحت لى أن اطلب اسمك الآن *
> *+أن أغمض عيونى وأنسى كل ما لى واختلى بك فى ذهنى*
> ...


 أمين أمين أمين يارب
امين يارب استجيب لنا ورحمنا
اخي بهاء كلام جمييييييييل جداااااااا
وفوق الرائع 
الرب يبارك مجهودك وتعب محبتك
تستاهل احلى تقييم​


----------



## kalimooo (10 سبتمبر 2010)

امين

شكراااااااا على الكلمات

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*امييييييييييييين*
*جميل جدا استاذي*
*منتظرين القادم*​


----------

